# Our Miniature Obstacle Course



## Reble (Jun 29, 2011)

Will be doing demonstrations for some fair shows this year.

Have one booked so far...




Double O Seven has been a great Champion Jumper and loves Obstacles.




Backing rails, and side stepping




Teeter totter, Hubby is going to try balancing our

Mini gelding on one end and teach him to stand and go up and down..




Teaching Double O Seven to put his front feet on and circle..


----------



## crponies (Jun 29, 2011)

That looks fun!


----------



## Reble (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, for your reply..

well went out this morning and started Double O Seven

On the stand and circled around it., hurray he did it..

not smooth yet but it will be good.

Than on to the teeter totter and he teeter 4 times..

Hope down the road to show him off once he perfects this...


----------



## mrsj (Jun 30, 2011)

I like this! How often do you work with your horses on it?


----------



## Reble (Jun 30, 2011)

mrsj said:


> I like this! How often do you work with your horses on it?



Just got it all set up and hope to be doing it at least 3 times a week..

more if I have the energy tee hee..


----------

